# Latte STILL scared of me!



## Latte (Sep 3, 2017)

Soooo, I followed advice from this website and I was told to not touch him or anything. But, it’s been 2 weeks and he’s still shows the same body language when I put my hand on the cage.

I really need help because I want to play with him and handle him.:sad:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Did you take the time to learn about budgies before purchasing him? 
Have you read the stickies provided the last time you raised this issue?

You were told then the same thing you're going to be told now. Budgies are NOT going to tame within two weeks. It might be a long time to you, but it's not a long time for a bird. 
Additionally, although budgies can be very tame and fun birds and learn tricks, this can only be done with a lot of patience and gently moving at the bird's pace. 
You are only thinking about what you want. 
YOU want to play with your bird and have no consideration of how frightened Latte is.

You can not expect a bird to not be touched for two weeks and that just means it gets used to you. You need to not touch him and then start to take the slow steps to PROVE you are no threat. Touching the cage for two weeks while talking to Latte, and after he is comfortable with that, open the door and put your hand there, not moving towards him at all and patiently waiting week after week if needed until that doesn't frighten him and then you can try and put your hand in the cage a little bit more.

It takes a LOT of time and patience to tame a budgie. 
They are not easy to tame and unless you take your time and be patient you'll never get what you want. 
And, not all birds have the same personality, so if you have seen videos of budgies playing and enjoying their owner's company it doesn't mean your bird will ever be like this. You can get a trusting bond, but I'm not certain you understand completely what that means to a budgie and think you really need to read up about budgies. 
What research did you do prior to getting a pet bird?

I also recommend you read this article: http://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/suggestions-to-help-you-bond-with-a-new-budgie.html


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with therm. You need to take a step back and start thinking about what Latte wants, not what you want. 

It took me over a year to establish a good bond with my sweet girl, and the experience was long and we often had setbacks, but after persistence, patience, and a dedication to knowing what she wanted and was comfortable with, she's the tamest bird ever. 

If you wanted a pet you could just play with and touch after two weeks, you should have gotten a dog. Birds are independent and don't like to be petted even when they're tame, and getting them to the point where they will truly see you as part of their flock will not happen overnight. 

Please try and have patience-- I know its hard but the only way that Latte will learn to trust you is if you leave it up to him as to when he's ready to move on to the next step of the bonding process. 

For now, continuing what you've been doing so far is a great first step. 

Good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've only had Latte for about a month and one-half now. This matter was addressed in your initial thread:
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/398209-i-need-help-my-budgie.html

You are not giving Latte the time he needs.
Every time you try to rush Latte, you are taking two or more steps backward. 
As you were advised previously, taming and bonding with budgies is all about TRUST.

Do you always move slowly when you are in the same room with your budgie?
Do you always talk to it calmly and reassuringly?

If you have anxious, excited or frustrated energy, then your budgie is going to pick up on that. 
You must always be calm and relaxed. You MUST work at Latte's pace.
From what you've written, it's obvious you have unreasonable expectations.

Therm has given you excellent advice.
If you do not follow it than Latte is never going to learn to TRUST you.

A relationship with a budgie needs to be about the budgie -- NOT about how you want the bird to behave.*


----------



## Latte (Sep 3, 2017)

What I meant was that nothing in his body language has changed in 2 weeks. I haven’t been putting my hand near the cage and being carful around him.

Is it normal for no changes or do I have to wait even longer?

Also, I have read about budgies a lot. Most people and websites said to take 2 weeks every step.

And I have 2 dogs and 2 cats, but they never come in my room.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

The 2 weeks is only an average estimate.
Birds are individuals, just like people, some have more outgoing personalities, others are more reserved. As well as personality, some have been well handled as chicks and are already quite trusting, others have only known hands as things that invade their space and sometimes grab them or their flock mates. On top of all that, budgies are naturally quite skittish birds. 

Picture all those young children going to school for the first time. Some will walk in full of excitement, others hesitantly and a few will be crying and clinging to their parents - they'll all manage to line up eventually, and if the school gives them positive experiences, then they'll begin to enjoy going.

It will take, as long as it takes unfortunately. On the positive side, having only the one bird will help but it must be at the pace set by the bird. You can't run before you can walk, forget about time periods and just look at the sequence of steps to work through.... as slowly as is needed. Be patient, build trust and things will eventually improve - the first time that little bird hops onto your hand to feed is one of the best feelings in the world, and it will be all due to your patience and perseverance.


----------



## Latte (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you! That was the only thing I needed help with. I’m really happy I started using forums!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll also add that the age of a budgie often has a lot to do with the speed and degree of taming and later bonding. Birds less than 4 months old are more likely to be tamed more easily, but this doesn't mean that there are guarantees. As stated by those above, birds have different personalities and potentials that you need to accept when you take on a bird as a pet. Be consistent and patient and you'll begin to see changes bit by bit. Budgies are a smart parrot in a little package. I'd also add that when you're in the room sitting quietly, talking or reading, have music or tv on for background noise which often make budgies more relaxed. Good luck.


----------

